# Toro 724 Transmission Locked



## BUDDYBOY (Dec 21, 2010)

I have an old (about 30 yrs) Toro 724 with 3 speeds fwd & 2 rev. The engine runs fine and it was working great during our last big snowstorm, but now the transmission seems to be locked up after 4 hours of heavy use. If I put it in neutral with the engine off and drag it backwards, it makes a clicking sound. It won't go into any gears without a lot of coaxing. I inherited this thing and don't even know if it uses transmission fluid. Don't know if it is still worth fixing.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

can you post the model number? Found on the back panel between the tires. Looks like 38xxx.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Buddyboy,
I'll ask you the same thing I start with with everyone. Do you have an owner's manual for your snow blower? These manuals always seem to grow legs and run away, so if yours has gone missing, you may be able to get a copy at Toro's web site.

https://lookup3.toro.com/request/request.cfm

I did a little searching, and your machine's model number appears to be 38050. A manual is available for down load for the 1984 model.

It is like most snowblowers and has what is called a friction drive transmission. That is, there are two discs, one of them being a flat metal plate, and the other having a rubber outer rim. These two discs are at right angles to each other and are brought into contact with each other to move your snowblower. Common problems I've read about with these is that the unit's drive belt wears, and also that rubber rim wears or breaks.

Being is it 30 years old, there may be some parts that need to be replaced, cables or levers that need to be adjusted, or some other bits that just need some lube.


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

You say the trans is locked- by that, I take it you are having trouble moving the gear shift lever. If that is the case, your machine,s friction drive system needs maintenaince, specifically, for this problem, the octagonal shaft, which the clutch engagement mechanism rides on needs to be cleaned and re greased.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Everybody is doing great on troubleshooting peoples problems here. : )
Like Dakot60 said I would start with the simple stuff first.
Tipyour machine on its bucket (drain gas first) and take the bottom cover off and lube the hex shaft the the rubber wheel slides on and then engage the drive lever and make sure it is making contact with the metal disc, if not adjust it.
It sounds like it needs lubed though.


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Buddy boy, here's a video that will give you a general idea of what I was talking about...


----------



## BUDDYBOY (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow! Great info fellas, I appreciate all the help. You have inspired me to tear into it. I'm going in!!


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good for you !! Many benefits, not the least is the satisfaction of knowing how to fix stuff ...


----------

